# 63 year old newbie who enjoys music ...



## fkaramazov (Jan 30, 2014)

I went online to find some good free graphics equalizer software and I am now using RoomEQ which I am very happy with.

I am in no way into high tech and would not recognize a "subwoofer" if I met one in the street. However, I am prepared to be educated so if there are any other newbies out there I would love to receive some advice!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

fkaramazov said:


> I am in no way into high tech and would not recognize a "subwoofer" if I met one in the street. However, I am prepared to be educated so if there are any other newbies out there I would love to receive some advice!


Hi fkaramazov,

Welcome. We you looking for specific advice on something?

cheers


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Good Morning, welcome aboard. 
The sub-woofer is usually the big black box on the floor you stub your toes on.


----------



## fkaramazov (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks ....


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to HTS! Be sure to ask questions; lots of very friendly folks here who are happy to help.

Oh, and I am a 64 year old "oldie." I have been into electronics since age 11.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome! With large floor-standing speakers and only music listening a sub may or may not add anything to your performance. It all depends.


----------



## Kiwilistener (Apr 5, 2010)

fusseli said:


> Welcome! With large floor-standing speakers and only music listening a sub may or may not add anything to your performance. It all depends.


Oh I just love that open ended statement *"It All Depends"* For an audiophile that's such a tempting statement.

Anyway I'm a 58 year old "youngie" recently returned to the audio habit, and you've definitely come to the right place for all your audio visual needs. :T


----------



## Magical (Feb 11, 2014)

A great quote

Music is everybody's possession. It's only publishers who think that people own it.

John Lennon


----------

